# how to keep bulk salt from hardening/clumping



## ibuildcars4u (Nov 24, 2005)

how do you keep bulk salt from hardening/clumping in a tailgate spreader, thank you for your time.:salute:


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mix a small amount of sand with it. Maybe 15% +/-.


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

If it is in a tailgate spreader, you might have better luck with a bagged product instead of bulk. However, are you leaving the salt in the spreader for a long period of time?

I only put in what I am going to use right away and I always leave it empty.


----------



## ibuildcars4u (Nov 24, 2005)

Ian said:


> If it is in a tailgate spreader, you might have better luck with a bagged product instead of bulk. However, are you leaving the salt in the spreader for a long period of time?
> 
> I only put in what I am going to use right away and I always leave it empty.


already have the bulk bought, because of the bigger jobs, Lowe's,etc.., but we have not had snow for a few weeks now in Ohio, mostly rain, but that seems to be it, mix with salt, and try to empty it out, thanks for the info:salute:


----------



## ibuildcars4u (Nov 24, 2005)

Big Dog D said:


> Mix a small amount of sand with it. Maybe 15% +/-.


thank you for the info, will try a mix to see if it helps, have not had much snow in Ohio in a few weeks, so it has sat there getting hard, thanks again:salute:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

You need to kep it dry, and covered. If there is moister in the salt the top layer will get a crust on it, most time's it will just break up when you hit it.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

ibuildcars4u said:


> thank you for the info, will try a mix to see if it helps, have not had much snow in Ohio in a few weeks, so it has sat there getting hard, thanks again:salute:


 where do you live in ohio and also where do you get your bulk salt


----------



## kyle volz (Oct 13, 2005)

The only sure way to keep it from clumping is to spread it out. Don't want to sound like a smart....., but that is the only way.


----------



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

just a suggestion but get the pile of bulk salt treated. I was having the same problem with my bulk salt because i buy bulk from a local landscaper and i store it in 5 gal. buckets with tops and it was freezing when i went to use it, so i switched and started buying Magic salt, (which wont freeze) but the guy i buy from also offers to people who have bulk pile to come and treat the pile. See if there is someone in your area who does this if you go to Magic's website you can find a distributor, just a suggestion


----------

